

Lz-string: Fast JavaScript compression - steeples
http://pieroxy.net/blog/pages/lz-string/index.html

======
skuunk1
I have used it before and I like it.

I do wish someone would hurry up with a Ruby implementation through (ended up
having to use Ruby Racer to decode it on the server).

------
tracker1
nice... it would be nice of localstorage in browsers already had
compression/decompression built in... Have for a few years been thinking of an
offline-capable mail-nntp reader, and this may help with such a beast.

